# Dog Boarding Facility in Kansas



## mdbzd (Sep 2, 2014)

I am looking for Boarding Facility in Kansas and I have found Leavenworth Boarding Kennel and their official site:
Khaki Hound & Camo Kitty: Non-Profit, High Quality Care-and-Comfort Pet Boarding Serving Leavenworth Kansas

Has anyone have idea about their service? 
Or other similar service in Kansas? please..


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a UK based site so probably not much use to you for boarding.


----------

